# Disgaea 4



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

As a big fan of the series, I just had to get #4. It just came out today.

Well, I'm about 5 minutes in, and it's already awesome, in classic Disgaea fashion - the main character is a formerly terrifying vampire, who in the modern day believes he has "evolved" from sucking human blood to eating much healthier food like Sardines, thanks to the advancements in human research revealing such things as Omega 3 fatty acids.

:rofl:


----------

